
Ask HN: Is there a good internal search product? - hsikka
A lot of friends indicate to me that the organizations they work at have siloed sources of data and often find it difficult to find the specific information they&#x27;re looking for internally.<p>My friends at VMware, for example, often use Google search to find their own documentation. Is there a service that provides integrations and a search tool, and perhaps even a virtual assistant for enterprise? I imagine the work is fairly scoped down as compared to general usecases and something impressive could be built.<p>I&#x27;m aware of tools like butter.ai, but they were acquired.
======
mindcrime
Internal search for enterprises is a big part of what we're working on at
Fogbeam Labs. Our search product isn't completely ready yet, but I'd love to
talk to you if you're open to a conversation. We might be able to help you,
and even if we don't do business together, I might be able to share some
thoughts or ideas that will be useful to you. And it would be a chance to
learn more about what people like you need in such an offering.

Drop me a line at prhodes@fogbeam.com if you'd like to talk.

